# Type 1 struggling to shed the pounds



## Mozzy (Aug 21, 2022)

Hi has anyone got any tips how to get the pounds off while taking insulin. I’m finding it very difficult as I’m not eating many carbs, I don’t eat meat but do eat fish, so not a full vegetarian. Seems I’m in a catch 22


----------



## helli (Aug 21, 2022)

Insulin does not making you gain weight - people without diabetes have insulin. Insulin resistance and excess insulin causes weight gain.


----------



## Inka (Aug 21, 2022)

Try something like MyFitnessPal. I used it to gain weight but I think it’s more commonly used to lose weight. It will tell you how many calories to aim for a day and you can keep an eye on how things are going. 

In general, try a normal weight loss diet and adjust your insulin as necessary.


----------



## Mozzy (Oct 1, 2022)

I’ve been on MyfitnessPal and I’m on a normal weight loss diet, plus I do 2 hours of intense aqua aerobics a week, I’ve dropped my insulin intake by 10 units and still nothing, clothes are getting bigger but scales seem to stay the same? I’m new to being Type 1 as I was being treated for Type 2 until I had a GAD test, now they are saying I’ve got Double Diabetes I’d never heard of it before, Type1 with Type2 disposition? I’m getting really confused.


----------



## Finn (Oct 1, 2022)

Mozzy said:


> I’ve dropped my insulin intake by 10 units and still nothing


Whatever diet and exercise you do, be sure you're taking the appropriate amount of insulin to keep you blood sugar as in-range as possible. Please don't get caught in the trap of thinking that reducing insulin beyond what your body needs for your diet and activity level (and thus increasing your blood sugar) will help you lose weight in a safe, sustainable way.



Mozzy said:


> clothes are getting bigger but scales seem to stay the same


It could be that you're losing fat, but gaining muscle. Your overall weight could be the same, but your body composition is changing. This is a good thing for weight loss, but it can be frustrating if you're only looking at the number on the scale. If you're noticing your clothes are fitting differently, that's a good sign that your body composition is changing. Eventually the scale will start to change, too.


----------



## Mozzy (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks Finn I only dropped my insulin on the advice of my Diabetic Nurse, as I was getting to many hypos, I would never do it on my own accord as I know it can be dangerous.
I’ve been told a pound of fat weighs the same as a pound of muscle and I could be making lean muscle, but I would have thought by now 12 weeks on, the scales might show something. I suppose I’ll just have to be patient and persevere and carry on one day the scales will show what I want. Thank you everyone for your advice and kind words.


----------



## Finn (Oct 1, 2022)

Mozzy said:


> I only dropped my insulin on the advice of my Diabetic Nurse, as I was getting to many hypos, I would never do it on my own accord as I know it can be dangerous.


Good to hear! 

As @helli said, insulin doesn't cause weight gain and it doesn't prevent weight loss. 

Having to treat too many hypos can cause weight because the carbs you're treating with also contain calories, but that can be avoided by finding the appropriate amount of insulin that your body needs. Some T1Ds who count calories set aside a 'hypo reserve' of 100-200 calories so they can treat their hypos as needed without going over their target calories for the day.


Mozzy said:


> I’ve been told a pound of fat weighs the same as a pound of muscle


A pound weighs a pound, whether it's a pound of feathers or a pound of bricks. 

But a pound of muscle is more dense than a pound a fat, so a pound of muscle will take up less space on your body than a pound of fat, reducing your mass and making your clothes looser.


----------



## Mozzy (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes I do keep a few calories in reserve in case of hypos, Mainly simple carbs, and while exercising I keep glucose tablets at hand plus a banana and drink.


----------

